# ICD-10 introduced with ICD-11



## oreyeszwirn (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All~

I have heard that ICD-10 has been delayed once again - because there is a plan to introduce ICD-11 along with it.  Has anyone else heard of this?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2014)

oreyeszwirn said:


> Hi All~
> 
> I have heard that ICD-10 has been delayed once again - because there is a plan to introduce ICD-11 along with it.  Has anyone else heard of this?
> 
> Thanks



CMS released a fact sheet a couple of weeks ago.  ICD-10 CM will be implemented Oct 1 2015.  Remember that there's a difference between ICD-10 and ICD-10 CM.   The question is where did you hear this, from what source.


----------



## pbolling (Nov 17, 2014)

My understanding is that ICD-10 will be implemented in 2015 and ICD-11 will be introduced in 2017.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2014)

ICD-11 CM is scheduled for 2025.  ICD-11 is scheduled for all other countries not the US.


----------



## RobertColby (Nov 17, 2014)

mitchellde said:


> CMS released a fact sheet a couple of weeks ago.  ICD-10 CM will be implemented Oct 1 2015.  Remember that there's a difference between ICD-10 and ICD-10 CM.   The question is where did you hear this, from what source.



CMS released a fact sheet this time last year too.  When Congress introduced the bill to delay the implementation of ICD 10 this year they also introduced a bill that would prevent it from ever being implemented: 

_H.R. 4302: Protecting Access to Medicare Act of 2014
Section 212 of this bill pushed back the deadline to implement the ICD-10 code set to October 1, 2015. The Cutting Costly Codes Act of 2013, which would prevent ICD-10 from being implemented at all without further Congressional approval, has been introduced in House and Senate. _


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2014)

RobertColby said:


> CMS released a fact sheet this time last year too.  When Congress introduced the bill to delay the implementation of ICD 10 this year they also introduced a bill that would prevent it from ever being implemented:
> 
> _H.R. 4302: Protecting Access to Medicare Act of 2014
> Section 212 of this bill pushed back the deadline to implement the ICD-10 code set to October 1, 2015. The Cutting Costly Codes Act of 2013, which would prevent ICD-10 from being implemented at all without further Congressional approval, has been introduced in House and Senate. _



HR4302 was already voted on. As a result of HR 4302 CMS made the de vision to delay the implementation until Oct1 2015.  The HIPAA amendment was FINALIZED to change the implementation to 2015.  In 2010 the WHO and CDC and others made the decision to freeze the code sets and only ICD-10 CM would be updated after Oct 1 2011.  Since that time there have been no changes to ICD-9 CM codes or guidelines.  ICD-10 CM however has had one code deleted and other minor revisions, and the guidelines for ICD-10 CM have Been updated each year.  At this point it would be possible to keep ICD-9 CM, however to do so will be extremely costly to the government as well as providers and hospitals.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2014)

RobertColby said:


> CMS released a fact sheet this time last year too.  When Congress introduced the bill to delay the implementation of ICD 10 this year they also introduced a bill that would prevent it from ever being implemented:
> 
> _H.R. 4302: Protecting Access to Medicare Act of 2014
> Section 212 of this bill pushed back the deadline to implement the ICD-10 code set to October 1, 2015. The Cutting Costly Codes Act of 2013, which would prevent ICD-10 from being implemented at all without further Congressional approval, has been introduced in House and Senate. _



HR4302 was already voted on. As a result of HR 4302 CMS made the decision to delay the implementation until Oct1 2015.  The HIPAA amendment was FINALIZED to change the implementation to 2015.  In 2010 the WHO and CDC and others made the decision to freeze the code sets and only ICD-10 CM would be updated after Oct 1 2011.  Since that time there have been no changes to ICD-9 CM codes or guidelines.  ICD-10 CM however has had one code deleted and other minor revisions, and the guidelines for ICD-10 CM have Been updated each year.  At this point it would be possible to keep ICD-9 CM, however to do so will be extremely costly to the government as well as providers and hospitals.


----------



## RobertColby (Nov 18, 2014)

Is that FINALIZED like the October 2014 date was finalized?  Because Being costly to the government and it's people has always been a great deterrent for cogress in the past.  


*On a semi-related note and speaking of costly - do you mean I didn't need to buy a new ICD 9 book last year?  (or a new one this year?)
 
Have a Nice Day!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 18, 2014)

RobertColby said:


> Is that FINALIZED like the October 2014 date was finalized?  Because Being costly to the government and it's people has always been a great deterrent for cogress in the past.
> 
> 
> *On a semi-related note and speaking of costly - do you mean I didn't need to buy a new ICD 9 book last year?  (or a new one this year?)
> ...



The HIPAA amendment was not finalized in 2014 it was finalized in 2015 and you did not need a a new ICD-9 last year or this or 2013 the 2012 is the last ICD-9 version.  But we shall see.  Let's hold our breath and prepare.


----------



## Ravenlock621@aol.com (Nov 20, 2014)

*pmcswain, cpc*

The Texas Journal of Medicine just announced that the Texas AMA has stated they have voted not to implement ICD -10. They will delay it indefinitely, as long as it takes on a statewide level.  This should be interesting, as once the Federal government implements it, the states will be forced to follow suit.  Does this attitude sound like a spoiled little child saying "I don't want to play with you; I'm going to do what I want!"


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Nov 20, 2014)

ICD-10 is a national issue.  No individual state can make a decision about this situation in the long term.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 20, 2014)

Ravenlock621@aol.com said:


> The Texas Journal of Medicine just announced that the Texas AMA has stated they have voted not to implement ICD -10. They will delay it indefinitely, as long as it takes on a statewide level.  This should be interesting, as once the Federal government implements it, the states will be forced to follow suit.  Does this attitude sound like a spoiled little child saying "I don't want to play with you; I'm going to do what I want!"



That is actually fairly humorous and sad all at the same time.  It is not a state by state implementation it is a HIPAA amendment, only work comp and auto can elect to not convert and possiblynthatnis what they are referring to, who knows!  I just reply that it is no worries, the US will not be implementing ICD-10 and I let it go at that.  The fact is we are implementing ICD-10 CM which is a different code set.


----------



## RobertColby (Nov 21, 2014)

Does Texas have it's own American Medical Association? 

I am as optimistic as anybody about the implementation of ICD 10 *CM* - not so optimistic that I am willing to hold my breath until October, but I digress!  I'm ready and I believe I have my physicians as ready as they can be at this point.  It's only the rest of the country I worry about (mostly the payors).  Only acts of Congress,  Obama, G.O.P lawsuits or CMS regulations stand in the way of progressing to the point where the rest of the world is (and was 15 years ago).  I'm coming around...  I truly believe there will be no further delays, though I wonder if we can get betting odds in a casino when we're all in Vegas next year?


----------



## RobertColby (Dec 1, 2014)

vijaykc said:


> fully confused, please be clear
> 
> Thanks
> Vijay, CPC



To be clear, ICD 10 *CM* will be implemented nationwide on October 1, 2015! 

*Unless that changes.


----------

